

How to use C++ Compiled Python for Amazon’s Elastic Mapreduce (Hadoop) - amund
http://atbrox.com/2009/10/07/how-to-use-c-compiled-python-for-amazons-elastic-mapreduce-hadoop/

======
physcab
How much of a performance boost are you getting? And what tasks are you trying
to compute?

